
Ask HN: Where and how do you look for jobs? - e19293001
Currently looking for a job and I need your advice. Thanks
======
bbcbasic
Software developer here:

I think of some basic filters - pay, location, fuzzy buzzword match. Then I go
on seek.com.au and apply for every job that meets that spec. I ignore fluffy
description stuff - I can find out what the company is really about at the
interview. 90% of these lead to a discussion with a recruiter, who may have
other jobs too. Then go to a few dozen interviews, get an offer or two then
decide what to do.

Protips:

1\. When talking to each recruiter and company make it sound like that job is
top of your list, and your list is small say 2-3 jobs in total. Don't say you
are considering another offer until you get an offer. I.e. match the stage you
say your other thing is at with this one.

Example: "Do you have any other interviews" at the first stage. Answer: "Yes I
have another first stage interview but from what I am hearing I prefer the
culture of your company".

2\. Don't turn down an interview until you have an offer you have accepted and
the contract is signed.

Don't turn down an interview even if the job spec is a bit out of your league
(but not if it is blatantly so). E.g. if you are a .NET developer without WPF
and WPF is on the list just go it may or may not be that important. If they
are asking for 5 years for forex trading algorithm experience and you have
none then forget it.

Turn down an interview if you find out the most they will pay is less than
your minimum, if the location is a no no or there is some other definite
definite show stopper. Unless... you are (like me) rusty at interviews and
want some interview practice before the one that counts.

~~~
Nicholas_C
>Then go to a few dozen interviews

Is that an exaggeration? That's a crazy amount of time to spend interviewing
unless it's over a long time period. I have trouble sneaking away for one
interview.

~~~
bbcbasic
A little exaggerated. I was prepared to do that many but found a job sooner.

Recent stint was 12 interviews. but bear in mind that 1 job = 3-4 interviews
then that is - telephone, first round, test, second round etc.

Sneaking away is challenging! Try to get the interview after hours if you can
but not always easy.

------
JSeymourATL
Most of my jobs came through networking-- and it's yielded some incredible
opportunities.

Not as cheesy as it sounds. You'd be surprised at the friends & contacts you
can build up by regularly attending local meet-ups, workshops, civic & social
organizations. I'm not a social butterfly by nature. But I do enjoy good
conversations with smart people.

First step, get out of your own bubble.

------
atsaloli
I recommend "What Color Is Your Parachute" \-- it's updated every year and
contains profound and practical advice -- such as identifying exactly what you
are looking for first and then finding it.

[http://www.amazon.com/What-Color-Your-
Parachute-2015/dp/1607...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Color-Your-
Parachute-2015/dp/1607745550) and
[http://www.jobhuntersbible.com/](http://www.jobhuntersbible.com/)

------
panorama
Jobs doing what, in which industry? What kind of role?

Assuming you're just a developer looking for jobs in technology companies, you
should check out the monthly who's hiring thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10152809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10152809)
(Sept '15).

I also like angel.co due to salary transparency and the search UI. Hired.com
is also nice if you're able to pass the initial test.

But a more specific question will get you more specific answers, cheers!

~~~
e19293001
Thanks for your advice. It's preferably in hardware digital development
(ASICs, FPGA, Verilog etc). I didn't state it so others who are looking for a
different industry could also benefit from the answers.

~~~
stzup7
Uber is hiring hardware engineers right now, it could be worth giving it a
shot

------
adam-_-
There are a variety of ways to look for jobs. Online, there are niche and
broad job boards, such as Stackoverflow or Monster (I'm not sure if Monster is
as big outside of the UK, but here it's one of the big players).

There are broad job aggregators/search engines, which centralise content from
various sources, such as Indeed or Adzuna (disclaimer, I work at Adzuna).

There are other niche communities, like the who's hiring thread here.

You have some of the newer services, like hired.com and workshape.io, which
attempt to make the process easier but usually for a specific niche.

You can add your profile to CV databases such as LinkedIn, where recruiters
search for particular skills and then send out messages to potential
candidates.

Then there are things in the real world, like recruitment consultants who will
help to find you a job, job markets and fairs, postings and listings in
various publications, networking events and meetups.

Any of the above could work for you and there are probably a whole bunch of
other avenues I've forgotten.

What I would actually suggest (particularly for tech roles) is that you look
at the companies or the top companies in the industry you would like to work
in and start researching to see which are appropriate and if they are hiring,
how that process works and if you have any contacts who can help. Make a
shortlist of companies/roles and start contacting them.

------
akapitanski
Actually a small job seeking hack is using the same tools many SDRs and inside
sales people use.

LinkedIn is a great place to find hiring directors for various jobs you area
looking for. You can stand out by reaching out to these people directly to
their email.

Get their email using some chrome extensions tools like:

1\. SellHack 2\. Salesloft etc..

(they offer a number of free credits so you won't have to pay anything for
something like up to 10 emails found)

In short:

1.Find some companies you want to work for 2.Find the hiring manager at the
dpt you are interested in 3.Prospect their actual email address like a kick-
ass SDR 4\. Send them a personal email with your CV (etc.) and standout from
the hundreds of other applicants that use every other service that is easily
accessible.

Good luck!

------
pavornyoh
I don't know what industry you are in. But a good way to do it is;

A)Work with a recruiter (But make sure they understand your background and
don't waste your time with the wrong jobs)

B)Select the companies you want to work for and look for hiring managers on
LinkedIn and be ready to email them coldly as LinkedIn charges to email...

C)Go to Google and use this method to find email formats of the companies you
are interested in thus "*@company.com" and email the hiring managers.

D)Highlight your accomplishment on the resume and what you bring to the table.

All the best-

------
beckler
if you're looking at startups, [http://angel.co](http://angel.co) is a pretty
good place to start.

------
tmaly
connect with a bunch of recruiters on linkedin and let them help you

